# Water dripping freom well pressure switch box



## Learning Lots (Sep 12, 2009)

After living in our home five years, all of a sudden my husband noticed water on the basement floor that was dripping from (what I believe to be the) well Pressure Switch box. The gray plastic box is mounted at the top of the Tank Tee, and has electric lines running into it and out from it (presumably to the pump because the electric line follows the course of the PVC pipe exiting through the wall to the well).

We scheduled a plumber and an electrician, but they won't be here until Mon and Wed. We really can't afford it, but the water/electricity thing has us nervous! 

Appreciate any advice!!


----------



## Dave Carney (Apr 25, 2009)

If it makes you nervous then calling the pro's was the right thing to do. 

I've changed mine and removed it periodically for cleaning, turning the breaker off turns the electric off and turning the water shut off off takes care of the water. It's a pretty simple job.


----------



## Learning Lots (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Dave. 

When you said you've changed yours, did you mean that you have changed out the Pressure Switch itself? I assume that any work on the Pressure Switch or Gauge will require (after first turning the breaker off!) emptying the water from the presure tank. Is that correct?

Do you have any idea how water is getting into the Pressure Switch box?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Dave Carney (Apr 25, 2009)

Water pushes on the mechanism in the switch as part of it's normal function, your's is leaking, probably just worn out. I didn't have to drain the tank when I replaced my switch.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I would say that depending on the location of the pressure switch in relation to the water level in the tank, you may have to drain the tank down just below where the pressure switch attaches to the tank. Pressure switches I am used to, have a diaphragm in them that may have a very small leak. IMO-no matter the cause of the leak, the pressure switch needs to be changed. Good Luck, David


----------



## Learning Lots (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much to both Dave and David for their responses. I sure feel more confident as the plumber is coming over. You know what a temptation it is to have that panic when things start breaking...and on Friday our car engine blew too, so now we need to deal with that. 
God bless,
Colleen


----------



## coyanb (Aug 25, 2020)

I have a similar issue, however it only manifests during a hard rain. I'm thinking that water must be coming through the conduit through the foundation. The exterior of the conduit is dry. Would this require complete excavation and rewiring to address?


----------

